# My New Stepper!



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

Getting too old to be climbing in & out of my 14' box van so I decided to get me a step van! We will be driving to Florida to pick it up this weekend. :thumbup:
Now I will have to figure out how I want to build the shelving plus several other customization. It's a 2006 with 25K original miles & AC!

From this:









To this:


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Is that a photoshopped proposal of what the lettering will look like or are my eyes messing with me? 

I just got my new truck yesterday.


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

plumberkc said:


> Is that a photoshopped proposal of what the lettering will look like or are my eyes messing with me?
> 
> I just got my new truck yesterday.


Yes, it's PS... Just wanted to see how great it's gonna be.:thumbup:

Congrats on your new box van!


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Plumbergeek said:


> Getting too old to be climbing in & out of my 14' box van so I decided to get me a step van! We will be driving to Florida to pick it up this weekend. :thumbup:
> Now I will have to figure out how I want to build the shelving plus several other customization. It's a 2006 with 25K original miles & AC!
> 
> From this:
> ...


That van is beautiful....how much? What kind is it? I have a 10' workhorse step van.


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> That van is beautiful....how much? What kind is it? I have a 10' workhorse step van.


Out the door $22,600 
Year:2006
Make:FORD
Model:STEPVAN
Class:CLASS 3 (GVW 10001 - 14000)
Category:Cargo Van, Stepvan
Engine Make:Ford
Engine Size:5.4 Liters
Mileage:24900
These Ford Step Vans are getting extremely hard to find apparently. I had 2 choices of vans that met my criteria. One in Raleigh NC & this one in Orlando FL. There were ZERO of any kind in GA......


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

We have a bunch up here. Purolator currier upgraded their fleet. The only issue is they have 400,000 km's minimum.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

plumberkc said:


> Is that a photoshopped proposal of what the lettering will look like or are my eyes messing with me?
> 
> I just got my new truck yesterday.




KC>>>that is a very, very nice box van you bought there....... 

I guess you got tired of being nickled and dimed with your old truck>??????

you can pm me if you wish but I would like to know what that was worth and is it a deizel or a gas unit and what kind of payments you are making...????

I would like to do the same thing but everything at this time is going good with our box trucks


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Dpeckplb said:


> We have a bunch up here. Purolator currier upgraded their fleet. The only issue is they have 400,000 km's minimum.


During the recession, most everyone kept their fleet and racked up the mileage. It's very hard to find any used work truck with lower miles. In a few years, things will get back to the old normal.

We could always buy new..........................................


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Plumbergeek said:


> Getting too old to be climbing in & out of my 14' box van so I decided to get me a step van! We will be driving to Florida to pick it up this weekend. :thumbup: Now I will have to figure out how I want to build the shelving plus several other customization. It's a 2006 with 25K original miles & AC! From this: To this:


How do you like working out of the new truck?


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

Gonna be finishing it up today so the maiden voyage will be tomorrow! I do think it will be alot easier to work out of, had to be smart transferring stock & tools into a smaller truck though.....
I will post some pics later today.


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

Did the swap between trucks on Sunday and worked out of it today. It was a very good decision for me going to this style & size truck. My body thanked me all day because I didn't have to climb out of the truck, walk to the back. roll up the door & climb in for parts /tools. climb down, pull down door.......rinse & repeat numerous times! 










I will post some interior shots soon


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Wow, looks like the stepper could fit inside the box van.


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

chonkie said:


> Wow, looks like the stepper could fit inside the box van.


It is alot smaller! But I did manage to get "nearly" everything from the box van into it....


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Plumbergeek said:


> It is alot smaller! But I did manage to get "nearly" everything from the box van into it....


Is that why it looks like the sides of the stepvan are bulging out? Lol.


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

Yep! :thumbup:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

We need pics of inside that step van!!!!


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> We need pics of inside that step van!!!!


Or it didn't happen


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## doglover44 (Feb 18, 2016)

Nice Stepper


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

Only took my brother 5 month's to get around to putting my decals on but I think it looks great!


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Very nice ride man


----------

